# Homemade Tools >  RESIN AND WOOD - DIY FILE HANDLE

## skimen ruslan



----------

boggybud (Aug 18, 2021),

freddo4 (Aug 22, 2021),

luvmygto (Aug 18, 2021),

NortonDommi (Aug 19, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks skimen ruslan! We've added your File Handle to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: skimen ruslan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















File Handle
 by skimen ruslan

tags:
handle

----------

skimen ruslan (Aug 18, 2021)

----------

